
Long term future still bright for online advertising - peter123
http://lsvp.wordpress.com/2009/03/08/long-term-future-still-bright-for-online-advertising/
======
davidbnewquist
From the article:

"online advertising share of all advertising could reach as high as 23% if a
scalable advertising solution for social media could be found."

Adpinion.com (y-combinator startup) may have an answer for that. Among other
things, they're trying to optimize ad-campaigns based on in-ad user feedback.

Great idea, but is it possible that some "effective" ads might result in a
knee-jerk reaction to click a down-mod button?

E.G. the picture of the frightened pointing guy on a certain colorful candy
homepage:)

